# What did you take with you - going for babies



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi ladies
I have some more time to think about it, but wanted to ask experienced mums (twins are better example for me) 
What to take with you when you go for your baby delivery, you will stay abroad for few weeks with newborn.

What did you take from home when you were going for your children? And what did you bought over there?
Like: baby cart, car seat, milk bottles, baby clothes (for sure) etc.
I was wondering for example how to fly with two empty car seats (as I think it will be the best way to travel for babies). Isn't it suspicious for border guards? And how did you take it - in suitcase? In carton box?
I know this are quite detailed questions, but you know - I want to be prepared
Maybe you have some list you made before going and would like to share it with us? 
thanks in advance
K


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I've sent you a pm. Xxxx


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you Daisy, you are such a help;-*
I will write you PM with more questions if it is not a problem.
K


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, no problem at all. Ask away.


----------

